

After 350,000+ Beta Sign-Ups, ProtonMail Takes $2M to Scale Its Encrypted Email - johnfox415
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/20/protonmail-seed/

======
deitcher
All of these have the same problems. If the client encrypts, then the client
can be subverted. With webmail, the client is downloaded every single time,
and thus can be subverted on the server.

